# Mcrae Gathering



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A few Subaru owners thought it would be a good idea to pay tribute to Colin McRae with a little convoy down from Lanark in Scotland to the Prodrive HQ in Banbury & then on to the Prodrive test track at Warwick & form a mosaic of over a thousand cars spelling his name along with the Scottish saltire down the middle of the track.

(When I say little convoy I meant 1300 Subarus in a convoy stretching 20 miles)

A few pics (some mine, some nicked off the net) from this one off celebration.





































Is this there idea of going under cover? - Has got to be the coolest company car










few more pics coming


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

obligatory helicopter shot


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice, still cant believe that it was 12 months ago


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

If in doubt...flat out

Colin McRae, MBE 1968 - 2007


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

What an awesome tribute to a magnificent driver.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great post to a true legand to the sport


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb! I bet my old car was amoungst that lot... sigh... I miss that one... 

Lets see some pics of your car Mutley...


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Fantastic tribute to a great driver and one of the nice guys.

Wished I still had one of my 3 Scoobs and could have joined in. Could even have dropped my Prodive one in at the factory for a tune up. Might have been a bit of a queue though :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nearly as impressive as the 50,000 people & 2,000 bikes that turned out in NI to bid farewell to Joey "Yer Maun" Dunlop RIP

Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

JonW said:


> Superb! I bet my old car was amoungst that lot... sigh... I miss that one...
> 
> Lets see some pics of your car Mutley...












and a bit closer up










:lol:

One hell of a weekend & a fitting tribute to a great driver :notworthy:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Great photo's and a superb tribute to the most committed rally driver i've seen.

Subaru's get a bad press for their 'chav' image, which IMO is aload of rubbish, i love them and miss mine that i sold last year so bad


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Great pics!

Just seen the 5th Gear coverage of this on telly.

Quite something!

Although, you didn't get a pic of Vicks BH doing her thing at the gathering









(sigh....pitty she's married now....Britain needs another lady petrolhead that I can lust after :tongue2: )

Cheers Mike


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

i met colin after he won his world title in 95 (i was there!).

of course nicky is a local lad (abergavenny) and they were both sponsored by gt bicycles at the time so i took them mountain biking for the day. colin was a very nice man, unassuming and polite. he's very much missed...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Zessa said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Just seen the 5th Gear coverage of this on telly.
> 
> ...


Took a few pics of VBH but they all ended up blurred & out of focus :wallbash:

so here is one of her on the day (shamelessly nicked off a fellow gatherer)










I was surprised how petite & quietly spoken she was h34r: for a dirty little strumpet :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Zessa said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics!
> ...


s that a pearl necklace she has round her neck? h34r:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Zessa said:
> ...


 :lol: Welcome back Shawn


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

BTW one of fellow forumers works with VBH. h34r:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That was disappointing, to say the least 

Thought that it might have been a George McCrae convention or something, he was great.


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah great to see some fellow Scooby enthusiasts on here :lol:

I was there too  - with a bunch from LADSOC ( www.ladsoc.co.uk )


----------

